

Female editors growing scarce at Wikipedia - petercooper
http://wikipediocracy.com/2012/05/16/female-editors-growing-scarce-at-wikipedia/

======
DanBC
Wikipedia is a mostly toxic environment. You might be able to survive as a
gnome, just going around tweaking only obvious spelling errors and typos and
weird punctuation. (Some of those corrections are going to be rolled-back by
some over-eager 14 year old.) And you might get a few templates calling you a
vandal.

Any greater level of interaction needs people prepared to spend considerable
amounts of time wading through bizarre WP:SPAGETTI.

